# HELP with 10 week old pup behaviour please



## LLviz (Nov 27, 2020)

Hi,

Looking for some advice regarding my pup who turns 10 weeks tomorrow.
The past two nights my boyfriend has been working night shifts therefore just myself and pup in the house. Both evenings she has been biting me lots, I firmly say no and turn my back though she continues to bite my legs or barks/growls at me. She can be playing nicely then suddenly will purposely bite me for no obvious reason.
She also is continually doing things she knows she is not allowed to do (going behind TV stand and trying to chew the wires, chewing stair carpet etc) and will not listen to no, will not stop doing what asked and when I guide her out from under the TV stand she will bark and bite, then continue to do it roughly another 6 times. Tonight I had 1 hour 45 minutes of her being uncontrollable.
I know she is still very young and testing things out but she only tends to do to me. I’m guessing she thinks I am a push over though I do tell her off and am firm with her.
She knows what ‘no’ means and is normally reasonably well behaved for a 10 week old pup. However, the past two nights no matter how firm or calm I say no it doesn’t stop.
Not sure if this is related - she has also had 6 wees in the house today which is not like her. She had been having maybe 1 accident every 2 days and was showing good progress by beginning to sit at the door when needed the toilet. Though today 5 of the accidents she showed no effort to alert us and the 6th she did alert us but then sat down and had a wee on the floor when the door was open for her. We aren’t using puppy pads and instead regularly taking her out which had been working really well. I am thinking of ringing the vets about this in case is it a UTI or is it more likely she’s really trying to test my patience haha?
Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Your expectations are way to high for a 10 week old puppy. Puppies at that age to put their mouths on everything, and have a very short attention span. Plus as your finding out, they try and turn everything into a bitey game. I also doubt your new puppy realizes, that the word No applies to stopping whatever she is doing. You need to teach some command word's, using praise, and treats. Use a short leash on her when loose in the house. If she goes to get into something, use the recall word you have chosen. Call her, and pull lightly on the lead. Once she is to you, praise and pat her, and give her a treat. Have her do a couple of other things, where she earns treats. Use the word no vary sparingly. Because if it is used all the time they tend to ignore it. It's also not uncommon for puppies to have setbacks and potty training. While I would still have her checked for a UTI. Start taking her outside to potty every 20 minutes while she's awake. Make sure she potties multiple times before bringing her back in the house.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

As Texas Red stated, you’re expectations are to high.
At 10 weeks old she still had a puppy brain. Everything is new, everything needs to be explored. That she is into everything seemingly at one time is a good sign. She should be.
She does not possess the capability to have any type of forethought. Everything is reactionary, and instinctive. She can begin the process of introductions to command, to establish patterned behaviors. This is a constant process with puppies,Non stop. At 10 weeks old I can guarantee you that she does not have the mental ability to know what is, and is not, acceptable behavior. She will learn, but you have many months of training ahead of you. At this age, you’re just trying to establish patterns.
If she is not actively engaged in the playing, sleeping, or eating, she is getting ready to go potty. You may only get a second or two of warning, but it is there. Every time she wakes up, or stops plAying with a toy, it’s out the door. Immediately.
You have to “ puppy proof” the house. Minimize electrical cord access, and unplug those not on use. Close cupboards, put cleaners and soaps in closable totes, and don’t leave anything you value, or need, within her reach.
Your girl sounds like a nice, healthy, mentally engaged little girl. Give her time to grow, and she will be all you want her to be, and more.😉


----------



## LLviz (Nov 27, 2020)

Thank you both!
We have been taking her out to toilet all the times you have mentioned very regularly. Today she hasn’t had any accidents at all so not sure what happened yesterday!
I understand she’s a puppy and will learn/grow out of it as she matures though at present only seems to be acting like this towards my self and not my boyfriend.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's not uncommon for them to want to play bitey games with one person, more than another in the same household.
She's being a normal vizsla puppy.
It's a stage, and if handled correctly it will pass.


----------



## MaxB (Mar 11, 2019)

LL Viz, I second what Texas Red and Gunnr have said. At 10 weeks they are into everything, and you've got some good advice there. I too, was the one that all the 'defiance' and biting was directed at. Still am...I get the demand barking, husband not so much, but I also get the most cuddles, and the most excitement when I come home, or she does and hasn't seen me for a whole 10 minutes. 

I highly recommend Steve Mann's book, Easy Peasy Puppy Squeeze. Steve is a positive dog trainer, and his books are easy to follow. We were very lucky to have our Margaret become one of his demo 'pupils' in a trainers training class. I've never seen Maggie so focussed and well behaved. Ever. He makes the training fun, and simple, it increases the bond between you and puppy. You can buy it on Amazon.co.uk. I've given it to all of my friends who have subsequently gotten pandemic puppies.


----------

